# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  об волках...

## Gaura Shakti dvs

У меня нет возможности поместить картинку в топик об волках... Может кто из модераторов сделает? И не нужно будет новую тему заводить...



"Дети! последнее время. И как вы слышали, что придет антихрист, и теперь появилось много антихристов, то мы и познаем из того, что последнее время. Они вышли от нас, но не были наши: ибо если бы они были наши, то остались бы с нами; но они вышли, и через то открылось, что не все наши." (Первое послание Иоанна 2:18,19) Подводя итог, лжепророки и антихристы должны появиться из христианской среды.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

откуда им еще появится, кроме как из своей же среды? Из буддистов что ли им появится, или из мусульман?

----------

